# Avatar



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm posting my Avatar, so I can use a larger image than the one you can up load. (If my plan works







)

If any one else wants to use it feel free


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

It's the same size







so if a Moderator want's to remove this "pointles" post feel free


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very cool


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice avatar Mike, I thing the post should stay so people can take a closer look.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pointless posts, us mods thrive on them and make most of them ourselves! Nice avatar


----------

